# Carb Rotation for Prolonged Fat Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

One of the mantras I seem to recite daily to unsuspecting clients is the need to make sure they’re not just ready on time, but ready early. Being able to peak well for a contest is, first and foremost, overall condition and body composition. However, once you ARE in your best shape, you can improve [...]

*Read More...*


----------

